# Necesito saber como aumentar de 5 volts a 12 volts que necesita un motor



## emz102009 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola verán lo que necesito es aumentar de 5 volts que lanza un microcontrolador a 12 volts que necesita un motor.  




miren ahi esta es una tarea para proyecto que tengo que hacer, pero nunca he llevado electrónica pero tengo algunos conceptos, lo unico que quiero saber que es lo que contiene esa caja que se encuentra entre el medio del pic y del motor, por si les sirve el pic es pic16f877a, solo quiero saber como aumentar el voltaje, osea que lo unico que me importa es lo que se encuentra en la caja bueno, espero sus respuestas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2012)

Seguramente contenga una batería de 12 V y un transistor conmutador esa caja negra !


----------



## Dano (Jul 4, 2012)

Mmmm... a la caja negra le falta una salida a tierra...

2M: El motor, la pata de arriba esta conectada a 12 VCC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2012)

Digo , que podés elevar los 5 Vdc del PIC a 12 V dc , pero dudo que alcance para mover un motorcito ¿no?


----------



## ogatav (Jul 4, 2012)

Yo opino que es un relay que opera con 5 volts y cierras el cto al voltaje que tu requieres, es mas puedes mas adelante pponer un contacto  que se accionado por tu relay, y podras accionar lo que tu decees  hasta un motor de 5hp, solo hay que ver si manda un 1 o 5 volts para activar o es inversa manda un cero para activar  no importa cual sea el relay si lo colocas bien funcionara, LA CAJA NEGRA NO ES UN DISPOSITIVO ASIGNADO POR EL PROGRAMA ES LO QUE TU PUEDAS PONER UN TU DIAGRAMA APLICADO, Y no esta conectado directamente el motor al pic porque la corriente de inversa al parar el motor puede quemar el pic por eso debes utilizar un relay o un fototransisitor para hacer esa parte de control


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2012)

Cierto ya está el motor conectado a los 12 V , no hace falta batería , así que con un transistor estariamos . . .  pero sigue faltando la tierra-masa de Dano


----------



## ogatav (Jul 4, 2012)

aun asi  mira si del pic  salen  para encender un 1 (5volts vcc)  con eso energizas el relay el relay por logica tiene tres pines uno donde es la tierra o masa el otro es el pin de vcc solo compra un relay de 5 vcc, el cual al tener los 5 vcc manda a cerrar el pin del centro es el comun es el que cierra el cto para energizar el motor  ya sea 110volts ca o 220 volts ca o en este caso los 12 volts de cc


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 4, 2012)

con el pic polarizas un darlintong y ya esta ,porque tantas vueltas?



eso si casi me olvido,ponele un zener de 5 volt para proteger el pic por si se quema el transistor


----------



## emz102009 (Jul 5, 2012)

Disculpen estuve mirando algo, y tengo duda si, solo no puedo usas un transistor??


----------



## Dano (Jul 5, 2012)

emz102009 dijo:


> Disculpen estuve mirando algo, y tengo duda si, solo no puedo usas un transistor??



Si pero necesitas una salida a tierra, la cual no tenés, por lo tanto ese esquema no es valido.

El del video es profesor tuyo? o es solo un tipo que sube videos a youtube?


----------



## emz102009 (Jul 5, 2012)

Es mi asesor XD de proyecto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> Si pero necesitas una salida a tierra, la cual no tenés, por lo tanto ese esquema no es valido.


 
O es una trampa.
O es un descuido
O lo hicieron "genéricamente"

Podés poner el transistor , pero deberás agregar su masa.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 5, 2012)

emz102009 dijo:


> Disculpen estuve mirando algo, y tengo duda si, solo no puedo usas un transistor??



Entonces con un optoacoplador.... tambien hay CIs enfocados al manejo de cargas grandes y motores, como el ULN2003, ULN2008 o el L293, pero TODOS terminan usando un transistor a la salida..


----------



## gerardosoen (Jul 6, 2012)

Es un simple circuito 


Lo que falto es poner un diodo en inversa para proteger al tip 42.
Espero te haya ayudado


----------



## emz102009 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hola me puedes explicar el circuito ??


----------



## gerardosoen (Jul 9, 2012)

emz102009 dijo:


> Hola me puedes explicar el circuito ??



En tu programa del microcontrolador debes hacer un espejo, cuando pulse el push en una de las entradas, en una de la salidas debes mandar 5volts, de ahi comienza el primer transistor 2n2222 actua como inversor, a la entrada de la base llegan 5 volts  provenientes del micro, en en la salida (en el colector hay  0v) lo que activa al siguiente transistor tip42c y por tanto hace girar al motor.
Ocupe el tip 42 para que soporte la corriente sólo recuerda poner un diodo en antiparalelo para proteger al transistor.
Espero te haya quedado claro. Sino avisame


----------



## emz102009 (Jul 10, 2012)

Oye solo necesito ponerle el diodo al tip42? o también al otro transistor 2n2222


----------



## gerardosoen (Jul 10, 2012)

emz102009 dijo:


> Oye solo necesito ponerle el diodo al tip42? o también al otro transistor 2n2222




Solo al tip42, ya que cuando se des energiza el motor genera una FEM, y para protegerlo necesitas un diodo un 1n4001 estaría perfecto


----------

